# Rat has scabs... is it mites or barbering?



## tkd92 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have 2 adult male rats and 1 young rat. About a month ago, I treated the 2 adult rats with Revolution that the vet gave me. I just got the young rat about 2 weeks ago, and did not treat him with revolution (it just slipped my mind). Yesterday, I found these little red scabs on his underside. They seem to only be on his belly, and not his back. I have not noticed him scratching excessively, but I also haven't been home much due to a crazy work schedule this week. Also, I can not see any bugs on him or in the cage.

Anyway, I am very concerned about this. I attached a photo of his belly (I think you may have to click on the image to enlarge it). I read online that paper-based bedding can contain mites, and that it is best to freeze paper-based bedding before using it in order to kill the mites. I am planning on treating him with Revolution, but I wanted to post this on the forum first to see what you guys think. My other thought was that the scabs could be from barbering (since he is the newest and smallest rat, he gets barbered the most I think). I read online that mites usually bite around the neck, shoulder blades, and ears. So that's why I think that it may be from barbering. But my gut is telling me it is mites.

For those of you who have had problems with mites, what do you think? What do I need to do to my rats and to my cage to get rid of the mites? I read online that disinfecting the entire cage with diluted bleach is best. What about anti-mite sprays? Are those any good? Basically, I'm just looking for some advice, opinions, or suggestions. I'm really worried  Thank you to everyone who can provide advice.


----------



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

It doesn't sound like mites to me, keep an eye on his ears and tail, those are usually the first to get badly scabbed up.


----------



## tkd92 (Feb 8, 2014)

Enchilada said:


> It doesn't sound like mites to me, keep an eye on his ears and tail, those are usually the first to get badly scabbed up.


Thank you for responding. I have inspected his ears and tail, and I haven't seen any scabs yet. In your opinion, what else could have caused this? I'm a relatively new rat owner and have not experienced this before, so I'm quite worried.


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Fleas can cause this. Do you have other animals?


----------



## tkd92 (Feb 8, 2014)

deedeeiam said:


> Fleas can cause this. Do you have other animals?


I do have 2 dogs. And in fact, a few weeks ago my mother and brother were saying that they were itchy. They went to the doctor and the doctor said it may be fleas. However, we checked my dogs and they don't have fleas. Also, I haven't seen any fleas in the cage or on any of my rats (I think fleas are big enough to see, unlike mites).I'm not exactly sure what this is. It's strange and it has me worried. I gave all the rats a dose of Revolution. Hopefully this takes care of the problem. I also sanitized my entire cage and will be sanitizing the carpet in the room that the cage is in.


----------

